# [OT] Software Patente

## longinus

Wie Immer ruft die Open Source Gemeinde gegen Software Patente auf, was imho auch angebracht und nötig ist, da die Auswirkungen dieser neuen bezüglichen EU Gesetze von Vielen wohl noch nicht in ihrer ganzen Tragweite für die Zukunft erkannt worden sind  :Sad: 

Doch will man es Realistisch sehen, geht es wohl darum das längst Beschlossenes mit der Macht der EU Bürokraten durchgesetzt werden soll., und dabei jedeweder Bürgerwille mit Macht abgeblockt wird.

Meine wer noch an die Mähr des 'Volksauftrages' als Grundlage 'demokratischer' Entscheidungsprozesse glaubt, der sollte wohl in die Schweiz oder ähnliche Länder auswandern, Faktum ist das, gerade in Deutschland, immer mehr Gesetze den Bürger/Selbständigen entmündigen zugunsten der Konzerne. 

Wer bei Saturn, Mediamarkt oder Ähnlichen einkauft (die Meißten Derer sind 'Ableger' des Metro Konzerns) sollte sich im Klaren sein wem er damit unterstützt, nämlich nicht die freie Entfaltung der Anbieter, sondern ein gelenkte mediengestütze Propaganda, denn Früher wurde Macht durch radikale Parteien (NSDAP) und Terror (SA, Gestapo, SD) bewerkstelligt, Heutezutage geschieht das viel wirksamer, durch Monopole, Einfluss auf die Medien und Ausschaltung demokratischer Grundregeln.

Meine Meinung, auch tausend Petitionen bringen nicht so viel als wenn sich der Kunde seiner Macht bewußt wird, was nicht gekauft wird zwingt die Konzerne zum einlenken, und wer glaubt den noch das hinter den neuen EU Richtlinien für Software Patente keine Software Riesen und Konzerne stehen?

Frei Software für freie Menschen (und vergeßt nicht auch mal für gute Software zu spenden)

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Hast Du einen konkreten Plan?

----------

## longinus

Soll sich Jeder einen eigenen entwickeln, den das ist ja letztendlich doch die Idee die auch hinter freier Software steht! "Keine Reglementierung, sondern die Freiheit mit den vorhandenen Material sich zu Entwickeln"

Schablonen sind dazu da um Menschen reinzudrücken und sie zu formen zum Vorteil der Konzerne, ein nacktes Blatt Papier und ein paar Farben, sind der Feind dieser Leute  :Smile: 

"Aus dem Geiste erwächst es, nicht nur aus dem Vorgaben!"

----------

## oscarwild

Das klingt ja wirklich rührend...

Im Grunde teile ich Deine Haltung ja, nur: sind die SW-Patente erst mal da, wird das "vorhandene Material" relativ schnell knapp werden. Und dann kannst Du die Funktionäre auf individuelle Art und Weise mit farbigen Papierknöllchen bewerfen, Dich auf den Kopf stellen und mit den aus dem Geist erwachsenen Füßen wackeln.

Das Problem in meinen Augen - gerade in Deutschland - ist, dass wir zu einer reinen Konsumgesellschaft geworden sind, die auf Futter aus dem Fernsehen wartet und ansonsten gleichgültig wiederkäuend vor sich hintrottet.

Echte Demokratie beinhaltet nicht nur Freiheiten, sondern auch die Pflicht, aktiv daran teilzunehmen. Die große Masse interessiert sich aber einen Dreck dafür, sonst würde schon lange wieder Steine fliegen, nicht nur wegen der SW-Patente...

----------

## padde

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Meine Meinung, auch tausend Petitionen bringen nicht so viel als wenn sich der Kunde seiner Macht bewußt wird, was nicht gekauft wird zwingt die Konzerne zum einlenken, und wer glaubt den noch das hinter den neuen EU Richtlinien für Software Patente keine Software Riesen und Konzerne stehen?

 

Und wie stellst du dir das vor? Sollen wir einfach keine Hardware mehr kaufen? Die wird doch ausnahmslos von mächtigen Konzernen mit großer Lobby hergestellt.

Dann brauchen wir auch keine Software mehr... see?

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Frei Software für freie Menschen (und vergeßt nicht auch mal für gute Software zu spenden)

 

Ja, mach ich wo ich kann... aber rate mal was sich die Devs davon kaufen: Neue Hardware beim Saturn und co  :Wink: 

---

Klar, ich versteh' deinen Grundgedanken... aber ich muss feststellen: es gibt keine Alternativen wenn du nicht völlig alternativ leben willst (aka ohne Strom, irgendwelche Verbrauchsgüter, etc. - alles wird von Konzernen mit Lobby hergestellt).

----------

## Rüpel

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Echte Demokratie beinhaltet nicht nur Freiheiten, sondern auch die Pflicht, aktiv daran teilzunehmen.

 

w0rd

und genau darauf hat eine kritische masse "keinen bock". es müssen ja nicht gleich "fliegende steine" sein...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## longinus

Kleine Info von der FFII:

Das Europäische Parlament wird an diesem Dienstag oder Mittwoch abstimmen.  Wenn nicht mindestens die Hälfte der Mitglieder (= 367) für wirkungsvolle Änderungsanträge stimmt, wird der Vorschlag des EU-Rats in Kraft treten und über Europa eine Flut von Softwarepatentklagen im amerikanischen Stil hereinbrechen.

Am 5. Juli wird in Straßburg (Ort der Abstimmung) eine Demonstration stattfinden, und organisierte Busse werden die Anreise aus München, Amsterdam, Paris, Brüssel und weiteren Städten erleichtern:

http://noepatents.eu.org/index.php/StbDemo050604

Was Sie jetzt noch in letzter Minute tun können:

* Drängen Sie darauf, dass Ihr Europaabgeordneter an der Plenarsitzung

  teilnimmt, denn jede Enthaltung ist eine Stimme für den unsäglichen

  Ratstext in Reinform. 

  Wir empfehlen ihr/ihm, für die 21 aus allen Fraktionen heraus

  unterstützten Änderungsanträge zu stimmen[2], doch selbst eine Stimme

  für die offiziellen Fraktionslinien der konservativen EVP oder

  der liberalen ALDE ist vermutlich immer noch besser, als sich zu

  enthalten oder erst gar nicht zu erscheinen. Falls die besagten 21

  Anträge nicht angenommen werden, sollte Ihr Abgeordneter für die

  Ablehnung der Richtlinie stimmen. 

* Weitere Instruktionen über die Kontaktierung ihres Europaabgeordneten

  finden Sie hier:

http://wiki.noepatents.eu.org/index.php/MEPinfo

* Untenstehend finden Sie eine Liste deutscher Europaparlamentarier mit

  Telefonnummern und Hinweisen zu spezifischen Botschaften.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

  Hartmut Pilch, FFII

Deutsche Europaparlamentarier (MdEP)

email $id@europarl.eu.int

Tel.nr. in Straßburg für Assistentin/-en: 0033-3881-77 XXX Tel.nr. in Straßburg für Abgeordnete(n) selbst: 0033-3881-75 XXX Faxnr. in Strag: 0033-3881-79 XXX 

FDP (ALDE-Fraktion)

=================

Botschaften:

Bitte unterstützen Sie die 21 interfraktionellen Änderungsanträge, für die Ihr britischer Fraktionskollege Andrew Duff

http://www.andrewduffmep.org.uk/news/163.html

zusammen mit etwa 40 weiteren Kollegen eintritt.

Die Duff-Linie entspricht den Empfehlungen der Europäischen Liberalen Jugend

(LYMEC) 

http://swpat.ffii.org/log/05/lymec04/

und dem Geist des interfraktionellen Bundestagsbeschlusses vom 17.

Februar dieses Jahres, der auf einen Antrag der Liberalen vom Mai 2004

http://swpat.ffii.org/papiere/europarl0309/fdp0405/

hin zustande kam und am 1. Juli nochmals von den Experten aller Fraktionen des Bundestages bekräftigt wurde:

http://wiki.ffii.org/Bundestag050701De

Der letzte FDP-Bundesparteitag hat ebenfalls noch einmal die klare Linie vom Mai 2004 bezüglich Softwarepatenten bekräftigt.  Leider ist diese Linie von den FDP-Abgeordneten des EP bislang nicht erkennbar unterstützt worden.  Vielmehr schienen Alvaro und Chatzimarkakis eher auf der Linie der Patentlobby zu liegen, wie sie etwa von den Kollegen Toine Manders (NL), Diana Wallis und Sharon Bowles (UK,

Patentanwältin) vertreten wird.

Die ALDE-Fraktion hat nur einen Teil der 21 interfraktionellen Änderungsanträge in ihre Fraktionslinie aufgenommen.  Diese Fraktionslinie ist widersprüchlich und führt zu keiner stimmigen Positionierung des Parlamentes gegen dem Rat. Ihr Abgeordneter sollte seinem Kollegen Duff und den 21 interfraktionellen Änderungsanträge anstelle der ALDE-Fraktionslinie folgen.

ID              | Name                      | Telnr  

agraflambsdorff | Graf Alexander LAMBSDORFF | 118 apickartalvaro | Herr Alexander Nuno ALVARO | 328 hkrahmer | Herr Holger KRAHMER | 344 jchatzimarkakis | Herr Jorgo CHATZIMARKAKIS | 149 skochmehrin | Frau Silvana KOCH-MEHRIN | 112 wklinz | Herr Wolf KLINZ | 641 wschuth | Herr Willem SCHUTH | 291

CDU/CSU

========

  Wichtigste Botschaften:

Bitte unterstützen Sie die 21 interfraktionellen Änderungsanträge, die in Ihrer Fraktion von Jerzy Buzek, Zuzana Roithová, John Purvis, Thomas Ulmer, Ingo Friedrich, Bernd Posselt, Elmar Brok und anderen unterstützt werden. Die selbsternannten Experten der Union im Europaparlament, Klaus Heiner Lehne und Dr. Joachim Wuermeling, behaupten seit geraumer Zeit, dass diese Richtlinie keine Software- und Geschäftsmethodenpatente legalisieren würde, doch mit einem einzigen Blick auf die Lobbying-Aktivitäten von Firmen wie SAP und Microsoft ist klar, dass dies nicht stimmt.  Dies hat zu erheblichem Unmut bei kleineren Software-Unternehmern geführt, s.

  Unternehmerinitiative: Union soll endlich Farbe bekennen bei Softwarepatenten

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61161

Die 21 interfraktionellen Änderungsanträge entsprechen dem Geist des einstimmigen Bundestagsbeschlusses vom 17. Februar d.J., und den betreffenden Entschließungsantrag hatte die CDU-Parteivorsitzende und -Kanzlerkandidatin Dr. Angela Merkel namentlich unterzeichnet.  Frau Merkel ist Naturwissenschaftlerin und verfügt selbst über praktische Programmiererfahrung.

Es ist nicht in Ordnung, wenn der JURI-Koordinator die Schattenberichterstatterin verdrängt und es dabei versäumt, auf seinen Interessenkonflikt hinzuweisen -> http://wiki.ffii.org/KlausHeinerLehneDe.

Der neueste Kompromiss zwischen Lehne und Kauppi ist in sich widersprüchlich und sehr weit entfernt von dem, was Kauppi in JURI vertreten hat.

Wer die Schattenberichterstatterin unterstützen möchte, muss weiterhin die Roithová/Buzek-Linie unterstützen.

Zur weiteren Lektüre empfohlen seien das Argumentationspapier

http://swpat.ffii.org/papiere/europarl0309/amends05/juri0504/ffiiepp050615.de.pdf

und die Roithová/Buzek-Anträge selber, insbesondere die Begründungen 

http://swpat.ffii.org/papiere/europarl0309/amends05/komprom0506.en.pdf

   ID | Name | XXX

   (CDU)

   hpoettering | Herr Hans-Gert POETTERING | 769

   gquisthoudt | Frau Godelieve QUISTHOUDT-ROWOHL | 338

   hreul | Herr Herbert REUL | 244

   ischmitt | Herr Ingo SCHMITT | 442

   hschnellhardt | Herr Horst SCHNELLHARDT | 618

   jschroeder | Herr Jürgen SCHRÖDER | 560

   aschwab | Herr Andreas SCHWAB | 938

   rsommer | Frau Renate SOMMER | 383

   tulmer | Herr Thomas ULMER | 314

   rwieland | Herr Rainer WIELAND | 545

   kwogau | Herr Karl von WOGAU | 301

   rberend | Herr Rolf BEREND | 413

   rboege | Herr Reimer BÖGE | 326

   ebrok | Herr Elmar BROK | 323

   dcaspary | Herr Daniel CASPARY | 978

   cehler | Herr Jan Christian EHLER | 325

   kflorenz | Herr Karl-Heinz FLORENZ | 320

   mgahler | Herr Michael GAHLER | 977

   lgoepel | Herr Lutz GOEPEL | 760

   agomolka | Herr Alfred GOMOLKA | 307

   igraessle | Frau Ingeborg GRÄSSLE | 868

   rhieronymi | Frau Ruth HIERONYMI | 859

   kfhoppenstedt | Herr Karsten Friedrich HOPPENSTEDT | 660

   gjarzembowski | Herr Georg JARZEMBOWSKI | 306

   ejeggle | Frau Elisabeth JEGGLE | 351

   eklamt | Frau Ewa KLAMT | 971

   cklass | Frau Christa KLASS | 313

   dkoch | Herr Dieter-Lebrecht KOCH | 761

   ckonrad | Herr Christoph KONRAD | 333

   wlangen | Herr Werner LANGEN | 385

   alaschet | Herr Armin LASCHET / Dr. Hanno KEHREN | 567

   kjlauk | Herr Kurt Joachim LAUK | 772

   klechner | Herr Kurt LECHNER | 826

   klehne | Herr Klaus-Heiner LEHNE | 047

   pliese | Herr Peter LIESE | 981

   tmann | Herr Thomas MANN | 318

   hmayer | Herr Hans-Peter MAYER | 994

   hnassauer | Herr Hartmut NASSAUER | 361

   dpack | Frau Doris PACK | 310

   mpieper | Herr Markus PIEPER | 305

   (CSU)

   adess | Herr Albert DESS | 231

   aniebler | Frau Angelika NIEBLER | 390

   aradwan | Herr Alexander RADWAN | 538

   aweisgerber | Frau Anja WEISGERBER | 337

   bposselt | Herr Bernd POSSELT | 232

   ifriedrich | Herr Ingo FRIEDRICH | 324

   jwuermeling | Herr Joachim WUERMELING | 711

   manweber | Herr Manfred WEBER | 890

   mferber | Herr Markus FERBER | 230

SPD

===

Wichtigste Botschaft:

Bitte gehen Sie zur Abstimmung und unterstützen Sie die Fraktionslinie, die der Berichterstatter Michel Rocard formuliert und der Fraktionsvorsitzende Martin Schulz unterstützt hat. Lassen Sie sich hinsichtlich dieser 21 Änderungsanträge nicht von Fraktionskollegen (z.B. McCarthy, Mann) beirren.  Fragen Sie im Zweifelsfalle bei

     MdB joerg.tauss@bundestag.de

     MdEP Evelyn Gebhard 	

     MdEP Udo Bullmann

     MdEP Wolfgang Kreissl-Dörfler

     MdEP Roth-Berendt

     Virtueller Ortsverein vov.de

     Arbeitsgemeinschaft Sozialdemokratischer Juristen ASJ.de nach.

  ID | Name | XXX

  brapkay | Herr Bernhard RAPKAY | 593

  drothbehrendt | Frau Dagmar ROTH-BEHRENDT | 453

  mrothe | Frau Mechtild ROTHE | 414

  maschulz | Herr Martin SCHULZ | 503

  ustockmann | Herr Ulrich STOCKMANN | 687

  rwalter | Herr Ralf WALTER | 426

  bweiler | Frau Barbara WEILER | 439

  ubullmann | Herr Udo BULLMANN | 342

  gduin | Herr Garrelt DUIN | 431

  egebhardt | Frau Evelyne GEBHARDT | 466

  nglante | Herr Norbert GLANTE | 356

  lgroener | Frau Lissy GRÖNER | 412

  khaensch | Herr Klaus HÄNSCH | 467

  jhaug | Frau Jutta D. HAUG | 595

  kjoens | Frau Karin JÖNS | 535

  hkindermann | Herr Heinz KINDERMANN | 060

  ckrehl | Frau Constanze Angela KREHL | 134

  wkreissl | Herr Wolfgang KREISSL-DÖRFLER | 110

  hkuhne | Herr Helmut KUHNE | 428

  jleinen | Herr Jo LEINEN | 842

  emann | Frau Erika MANN | 191

  voeger | Herr Vural ÖGER | 411

  wpiecyk | Herr Willi PIECYK | 502

GRÜNE

======

Bitte gehen Sie zur Abstimmung und unterstützen Sie MdEP Eva Lichtenberger und die Stimmliste Ihrer Fraktion. 

  ID | Name | XXX

  hruehle | Frau Heide RÜHLE | 609

  fschmidt | Herr Frithjof SCHMIDT | 215

  eschroedter | Frau Elisabeth SCHROEDTER | 234

  abeer | Frau Angelika BEER | 135

  hbreyer | Frau Hiltrud BREYER | 287

  dcohnbendit | Herr Daniel Marc COHN-BENDIT | 498

  mcramer | Herr Michael CRAMER | 779

  fgraefe | Herr Friedrich-Wilhelm GRAEFE zu BARINGDORF | 154

  rharms | Frau Rebecca HARMS | 695

  mhoracek | Herr Milan HORACEK | 196

  gkallenbach | Frau Gisela KALLENBACH | 339

  cozdemir | Herr Cem ÖZDEMIR | 446

PDS

===

Bitte gehen Sie zur Abstimmung und unterstützen Sie die Stimmliste von NGL/GUE.  Frau Lichtenberger (Grüne AT) und Herr Bertinotti (GUE/NGL IT) sollten weitere Hinweise geben können.  Im Jahr 2003 hat die PDS zu 100% gemäß den Abstimmempfehlungen des FFII gestimmt.

  ID | Name | XXX

  fuca | Frau Feleknas UCA | 419

  swagenknecht | Frau Sahra WAGENKNECHT | 619

  gzimmer | Frau Gabriele ZIMMER | 101

  abrie | Herr André BRIE | 403

  skaufmann | Frau Sylvia-Yvonne KAUFMANN | 756

  hmarkov | Herr Helmuth MARKOV | 980

  tpflueger | Herr Tobias PFLÜGER | 555

----------

## knipser11s

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,363904,00.html

----------

## hoschi

 *Quote:*   

> 4:3 für die europäische Wirtschaft und Open-Source nach einem packende Spiel, in der Verlängerung 
> 
> Das ganze ist zwar eher ein Remis, aber der Sieg wäre mehr als verdient.

 

-> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61446

So, in der nächsten Runde rammen wir diese korrupten ********* ungespitzt in den Boden, und jagen diese Patentmonster zur Hölle. Nein, das ist keine Verblendung, nur eine gesunde Portion Optimismus  :Cool: 

Das wäre es ja gewesen, gerade wo sich in Europa die Softwarebranche Entwickelt, und Open-Source im Vergleich zu Amerika wirklich sehr gut da steht, da werden wir uns doch nicht selber vernichten.

Bitte, es gibt kaum ein Land in dem Linux und Co. mehr Anhänger haben als Deutschland, die Chance müssen wir uns nicht kaputt machen. Und wenn ich daran denke war das mit Firmen wie Crytek passieren würde, ich erinnere mich wie Creative mit John Carmack umgegangen ist  :Rolling Eyes: 

Japp, ein guter Tag  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AngelM

Erstmal, leider nur erstmal vom Tisch.

 *Quote:*   

> Echte Demokratie beinhaltet nicht nur Freiheiten, sondern auch die Pflicht, aktiv daran teilzunehmen. Die große Masse interessiert sich aber einen Dreck dafür, sonst würde schon lange wieder Steine fliegen, nicht nur wegen der SW-Patente...

 

Oscarwild da muß ich dir vollkommen Recht geben. Ich höre zwar oft davon das die Leute wieder auf die Straße gehen wollen aber wenn es dann ans konkrete planen geht hat plötzlich keiner mehr Zeit.

Dabee geht es um Ihr eigenes Leben um Ihre eigene Zukunft. Das scheinen aber die wenigsten zu bemerken.

----------

## hoschi

 *AngelM wrote:*   

> Erstmal, leider nur erstmal vom Tisch.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Echte Demokratie beinhaltet nicht nur Freiheiten, sondern auch die Pflicht, aktiv daran teilzunehmen. Die große Masse interessiert sich aber einen Dreck dafür, sonst würde schon lange wieder Steine fliegen, nicht nur wegen der SW-Patente... 
> 
> Oscarwild da muß ich dir vollkommen Recht geben. Ich höre zwar oft davon das die Leute wieder auf die Straße gehen wollen aber wenn es dann ans konkrete planen geht hat plötzlich keiner mehr Zeit.
> ...

 

dito

Franzosen und Niederländer haben ja wenigsten Rückgrat und sagen "Non", wenn es an der Zeit ist "Nein" zu sagen.

----------

## longinus

Schön zu sehen das Demokratie in Europa doch nicht alleine Sache der Konzerne und Bilderberger ist, auch bei komplexen schwierigen Themen sind nicht alle Bürger Blind und Taub, imho ein erster kleiner Schritt zu einem Europa das aus dem Volkswillen erwächst und nicht nur verbürokratiert ist.

Mal sehen wie sich das Jetzt weiterentwickelt und welche Tricks die 'Großen' nun versuchen um Softwarepatente durchzudrücken.

"Demokratie ist eine schwer zu tragende Last und trotzdem fliegt man damit so leicht wie eine Schwalbe." (Aric Brauer).

----------

## oscarwild

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Schön zu sehen das Demokratie in Europa doch nicht alleine Sache der Konzerne und Bilderberger ist, auch bei komplexen schwierigen Themen sind nicht alle Bürger Blind und Taub, imho ein erster kleiner Schritt zu einem Europa das aus dem Volkswillen erwächst und nicht nur verbürokratiert ist.

 

Ja schön wärs! Aber schau mal genauer hin:

 *Quote:*   

> Das Ergebnis sei vor allem dem "skandalösen Vorgehen" von Rat und EU-Kommission zuzuschreiben, sagte der sozialistische Abgeordnete Michel Rocard aus Frankreich.

 

Nix Bürgerwille!

In den Nachrichten wurde die Entscheidung über die Patente größtenteils nur am Rande oder garnicht erwähnt. Die Tagesschau gestern eröffnete dafür mit einem mehrminütigen Bericht über die Entscheidung, wo im Jahre 2012 Lederbälle aus mir nicht ganz eingängigen Gründen über den Rasen getreten werden. Daran sieht man einmal mehr, was die mündigen Bürger unseres Landes wirklich interessiert: Brot und Spiele.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> "Demokratie ist eine schwer zu tragende Last und trotzdem fliegt man damit so leicht wie eine Schwalbe." (Aric Brauer).

 

Bullshit.

----------

## AngelM

Brot und Spiele sind halt ein Rezept das schon in der Antike funktioniert hat.

Richtig Bullshit.

----------

## longinus

Ich sehe das nicht unbedingt so Negativ, große Entscheidungen mit weitreichender Tragweite werden doch oft in der Presse/Medien verschwiegen, wie war das denn beim Grenzkonflikt Rußland-China 1977, da stand auch so gut wie nix in den Zeitungen, obwohl es angeblich tausende von Toten gab, oder 1978 als zwei riesen Munitionslager in der UdSSR explodierten, auch kaum Berichte.

Demokratie ist halt im Kopf und nicht in den Medien, wer die Medien als Demokratiebeleg braucht sollte seine Einstellung zur Demokratie überdenken.

Auch sollte demokratisches Verhalten selbstverständlich sein, eine Belohnung dafür, z.B. in Form von Anwerkennung durch die Medien darf man und sollte man nicht erwarten.

----------

## oscarwild

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Ich sehe das nicht unbedingt so Negativ, große Entscheidungen mit weitreichender Tragweite werden doch oft in der Presse/Medien verschwiegen, wie war das denn beim Grenzkonflikt Rußland-China 1977, da stand auch so gut wie nix in den Zeitungen, obwohl es angeblich tausende von Toten gab, oder 1978 als zwei riesen Munitionslager in der UdSSR explodierten, auch kaum Berichte.

 

Siehs mal von der Seite: Das Hauptinteresse der meisten Medien ist - na rate mal! - der Umsatz. Publiziert wird, was ankommt. Glaubst Du im Ernst, die Medien hätten sich nicht die Finger wundgetippt, wäre der Grenzkonflikt Rußland-China etc. verkaufsförderlich gewesen?

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Demokratie ist halt im Kopf und nicht in den Medien

 

Vielleicht erklärt uns Grobi ja bei Gelegenheit mal den Unterschied zwischen SOLL und IST...

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Wer die Medien als Demokratiebeleg braucht sollte seine Einstellung zur Demokratie überdenken.

 

Auch nach mehrmaligem hinkucken erschließt sich mir dieser Einwurf nicht.

Freie Medien sind nicht zuletzt aus den oben dargestellten, marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen auch ein Spiegel der Realität. Am Echo, das ein Thema in den Medien hervorruft, erkennt man, wie hoch das öffentliche Interesse daran ist. Daran, dass Medien frei berichten dürfen oder nicht, wird zumindest ein Aspekt der Demokratie belegt: die Meinungsfreiheit.

Was das aber mit der Einstellung, oder gar dem Überdenkenden einer Einstellung zur Demokratie zutun haben soll, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Auch sollte demokratisches Verhalten selbstverständlich sein

 

Wer so sehr dem Gutmenschentum nachhängt, sollte mal die Augen aufmachen und sich mit der Wirklichkeit, dem IST-Zustand auseinandersetzen!

Und das ganze nochmal von der anderen Seite aufgezäumt: Nicht die Medien sind das Problem, weil sie wichtige Themen mit Absicht oder aus Zwang verschweigen würden. Die Leute sind das Problem, die sich einen Dreck dafür interessieren.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> eine Belohnung dafür, z.B. in Form von Anwerkennung durch die Medien darf man und sollte man nicht erwarten.

 

Jetzt wirds mit ein bischen wirr: niemand hat von "Belohnung" oder "Anerkennung" gesprochen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich versuche, das ganze nochmal zusammenzufassen ( man verzeihe mir gelegentliche sarkastiche Übertreibungen):

IST:

- bis auf ein paar Open-Source Anhänger gehts den "Bürgern" am Allerwertesten vorbei

- die Abgeordneten entscheiden gegen die Patente aufgrund des Verhaltens von Rat und Kommission

- in der Folge berichten die Medien auch kaum darüber

--> Schwein gehabt...

SOLL:

- die Bevölkerung sieht die Bedrohung durch die Patente, und ist entsprechend aufgebracht

- die Medien berichten darüber, denn das öffentliche Interesse ist stark

- die Abgeordenten stimmen gegen die Patente, weil sie Repräsentanten der Bevölkerung sind

--> Demokratie

Dein ursprünglicher Beitrag kritisiert gerade den beschriebenen IST-Zustand.

Deine Analyse ergibt, dass die Konzerne schuld sind, und Deine Lösung ist, nicht mehr einkaufen zu gehen.

Meine Analyse ergibt, dass die breite Masse schuld ist, und eine Lösung habe ich leider nicht, und mir wird schlecht, wenn ich in die Zukunft schaue. Mit Sicherheit werde ich aber weiterhin einkaufen gehen!

----------

## oscarwild

Kleiner Nachtrag, der zwar nicht direkt das Thema SW-Patente betrifft, das Problem, das ich generell sehe, aber nochmal deutlich macht:

Wie ihr wisst, existiert in DE auf Landesebene die Möglichkeit, direkte Demokratie in Form eines Volksbegehrens mit nachfolgendem Volksentscheid auszuüben. Die Frist für ein solches Volksbegehren ist gerade erst gestern in Bayern abgelaufen. Darüber, ob in Zukunft eine Genehmigung zum Aufstellen einer Mobilfunksendeanlage notwendig werden soll, oder ob die Betreiber weiterhin die Antenne einfach dort in den Boden rammen dürfen, wo es ihnen am besten/billigsten gefällt - vielleicht morgen auch direkt vor DEINEM Schlafzimmer (der genaue Sachverhalt: siehe http://www.mobilfunk-volksbegehren.de/).

Es waren mehr als genug Plakate aufgehängt, es wurden Flyers verteilt, im Radio berichtet etc. Tja - aber was soll ich Euch sagen? - da wünsche ich mir wieder, Schwabe zu sein, denn auch dieses Volksbegehren ist mal wieder gescheitert. Nur knapp vier Prozent der Wähler - das ist nicht einmal einer von 25 (!) - haben es für nötig gehalten, sich daran zu beteiligen.

Wer möchte mir jetzt noch etwas von Demokratie, und den dadurch errungenen Siegen über das Böse erzählen? Der Papagei ist tot, mein Lieber! Das alles kommt mir vor wie Don Quichoite's Kampf gegen die Windmühlen. Nur dass die Windmühlen aus den eigenen Reihen stammen - blind, taub und stumm  :Confused: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Wer möchte mir jetzt noch etwas von Demokratie, und den dadurch errungenen Siegen über das Böse erzählen? Der Papagei ist tot, mein Lieber! Das alles kommt mir vor wie Don Quichoite's Kampf gegen die Windmühlen. Nur dass die Windmühlen aus den eigenen Reihen stammen - blind, taub und stumm 

 

Tja, Demokratie existiert noch, aber bringt nichts wenn die Menschen zu faul sind sich mit irgendwlchen Themen auseinanderzusetzen oder ein paar Meter zur nächsten Wahlurne zu laufen. Traurig Traurig  :Sad: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## return13

Demokratie ist immer nur soo gut wie die Menschen die in ihr leben schlau sind

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Demokratie ist immer nur soo gut wie die Menschen die in ihr leben schlau sind

 

Demokratie ist, so wie sie heute verstanden wird, doch nur ein Recht des Stärkeren. Die Mehrheit ist an Stärksten und die Mehrheit bestimmt.

Echte Demokratie = Volksherschaft schließt für mich ein Sezessionsrecht ein. (Wenn die Mehrheit etwas will darf sie es machen, abe sie darf die Schwächeren zu nichts zwingen.)

Jeder Mensch müsste also alles dürfen, was keinen Andere nicht objektiv schädigt. (unangeschnallt fahren, Canabis rauchen, 15-Jährige küssen, Software entwickeln, ....  )

----------

## Moorenkopf

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

>  *return13 wrote:*   Demokratie ist immer nur soo gut wie die Menschen die in ihr leben schlau sind 
> 
> Demokratie ist, so wie sie heute verstanden wird, doch nur ein Recht des Stärkeren. Die Mehrheit ist an Stärksten und die Mehrheit bestimmt.
> 
> Echte Demokratie = Volksherschaft schließt für mich ein Sezessionsrecht ein. (Wenn die Mehrheit etwas will darf sie es machen, abe sie darf die Schwächeren zu nichts zwingen.)
> ...

 

Schöne Theorie, aber im Klartext heißt das doch, dass man garnichts mehr darf. Guck sie dir doch an, unsere ganzen Bürokraten und Juristen.

----------

## giga89

 *Quote:*   

> Echte Demokratie = Volksherschaft schließt für mich ein Sezessionsrecht ein. (Wenn die Mehrheit etwas will darf sie es machen, abe sie darf die Schwächeren zu nichts zwingen.)
> 
> 

 

Das ist dann ja aber keine Staatsform mehr, wenn jeder unterlassen und machen kann was er will?!? Ich würde eher sagen Anarchie.

Ist meiner Meinung nach sogar die sinnvollste Form zu leben, aber gleichzeitig auch die schlechteste, da man jederzeit, durch fehlende Abschreckung durch Bestrafung, ermordet werden kann.

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist dann ja aber keine Staatsform mehr, wenn jeder unterlassen und machen kann was er will?!? Ich würde eher sagen Anarchie.
> 
> Ist meiner Meinung nach sogar die sinnvollste Form zu leben, aber gleichzeitig auch die schlechteste, da man jederzeit, durch fehlende Abschreckung durch Bestrafung, ermordet werden kann.

 

Es gab solche Gesellschaften, z.B. Irland vor der Britischen eroberung, Island vor der Dänischen eroberung und die Anfänge der USA. Mitte letzten Jh auch in Katalonien und der Ukraine. Mord wurde immer geahndet, im Gegensatz zu heute. In diesen Privatgesellschaften galt es als gerecht, wenn der Schädiger dem Geschädigten Wiedergutmachung schuldete. (Bei Mord hatten die Erben anspruch auf Wiedergutmachung). Heute werden die geschädigten gezwungen den Verbrechern den Lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren. Auch in dieser Hinsicht hat eine Anarchie die Nase vorn.

----------

## return13

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gab solche Gesellschaften,...... Anarchie die Nase vorn.

 

So hab ichs bisher noch nicht gesehen, intressante ansicht...

----------

## giga89

Ist wie gesagt, die sinnvollste Form. Probleme wie Überbevölkerung gäbe es nicht, denn wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt, ist an jeden gedacht.

----------

## longinus

Anarchie ist doch nur was für geistig sehr starke und verantwortungsvolle Menschen, aber eine Gesellschaft besteht halt zum großen Teil aus Schwächeren, darum wohl hat Anarchie noch Nie über längere Zeiträume funktioniert.

Ein System aber das über Jahrtausende weltweit funktionierte wird ja Heutezutage leider nur noch belächelt, liegt wohl an den Auswirkungen der französischen Revolution die noch immer herumspukt im Kleid der momentanen Demokratrieformen.

Und zu den 'faulen Bürgern', das ist halt 'panem et circensis' (Brot und Spiele) beschäftige die Leute mit Börsenspielen, komplexen Versicherungsverträgen und Autoversicherungen bei denen es soviele Stufen gibt das sich Keiner mehr auskennt und sie sind zu beschäftigt um noch ein Auge für das Wessentliche zu haben.

Oder warum lernt man in der Schule auswendig, statt Lernen zu lernen und Abwägen, würde wohl den Bildungstand mehr erhöhen und Selbstbewußter machen als Lernen nach Lehrbuch, das dann schon mal 4 und mehr Jahre auf den Buckel hat  :Sad: 

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Anarchie ist doch nur was für geistig sehr starke und verantwortungsvolle Menschen, aber eine Gesellschaft besteht halt zum großen Teil aus Schwächeren, darum wohl hat Anarchie noch Nie über längere Zeiträume funktioniert.
> 
> 

 

Ich würde eher sagen, das ein Staat für "sehr starke und verantwortungsvolle Menschen"  ist, denn mit Macht kann man nicht unbeschadet jeden hantieren lassen. In Island gab es über 600 Jahre eine libertär-geordnete Gesellschaft. das hat bis heute kein Staat geschaft. Selbst gegen angriffe und und innere Spannungen konnten sie sich besser verteidigen (Staaten haben bei solchen Ereignissen immer derbe Veränderungen.) 

Es ist übrigens mal wieder ein Pro-Anarchie-Buch in den Top 500: Demokratie, der Gott der keiner ist von Hans Herrman Hoppe

http://hanshoppe.com/publications/vorwort.pdf

----------

## oscarwild

Zugegeben, gegen SW-Patente bräuchten wir uns in einer Anarchie nicht wehren - das Konzept des Patents wäre dort hinfällig. Aber: frei von gesellschaftlichen Grundsätzen und Regeln ist ein solches System auch nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, sonst kommt es unweigerlich zu Mord- und Totschlag, bilden sich Gruppierungen heraus, die Gewalt auf andere ausüben, und schon ist Schluss mit der Anarchie, dann herrschen kriminelle Banden über den Staat.

Eine funktionierende Anarchie erfordert extrem viel Verantwortung, Engagement und Weitsicht des Einzelnen. Was giga89 anführt

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> denn wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt, ist an jeden gedacht

 

ist keine Anarchie, sondern eine dekadente Gesellschaft, die zum Scheitern verurteilt ist. So simple Dinge wie der Bau einer Straße werden zur Unmöglichkeit: keiner fühlt sich verantwortlich, keiner geht Kompromisse ein, niemand packt an.

Paradoxerweise scheint eine Demokratie wie die unsere zu genau diesem Phänomen zu führen.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> das ist halt 'panem et circensis'

 

Genau! "Romanes eunt domus"!

 *longinus wrote:*   

> beschäftige die Leute mit Börsenspielen, komplexen Versicherungsverträgen und Autoversicherungen bei denen es soviele Stufen gibt das sich Keiner mehr auskennt und sie sind zu beschäftigt um noch ein Auge für das Wessentliche zu haben.

 

Ach JETZT verstehe ich das. Das sind alles Börsianer, die pausenlos ihre Wertpapiere versichern, und in "komplexen Versicherungsverträgen" ersticken. Und dabei müssen die mindestens nochmal den gleichen Aufwand betreiben, um sich zu tarnen! Denn wenn ich mir den Großteil der paar hundert Leute ankucke, deren Geschwätz ich täglich in öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel mitanhören "darf", wirken die auf mich wie eine Herde Rindviecher. Dabei handeln die alle mit Wertpapieren... auch die Bildzeitung hatte ich bisher nicht für ein typisches Wirtschaftsblatt gehalten - aber jetzt, solchermaßen aufgeklärt, wird mir klar  - die haben natürlich gar keine Zeit, sich in irgendwelche Listen einzutragen!

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Oder warum lernt man in der Schule auswendig, statt Lernen zu lernen und Abwägen, würde wohl den Bildungstand mehr erhöhen und Selbstbewußter machen als Lernen nach Lehrbuch, das dann schon mal 4 und mehr Jahre auf den Buckel hat

 

Abgesehen davon, dass ich keinerlei Bezug dieses Abschnitts feststellen kann: Auswendiglernen - das schnelle Erfassen und Merken von Stoff - ist eine der Fähigkeiten, die im Berufsleben durchaus wichtig sind! Allerdings kann ich nicht keinesfalls bestätigen, dass sich die Schulzeit auf auswendig lernen beschränkt. Wie kommst Du zu dieser Ansicht? Die einzige Auswendiglernerei, die mich heute noch ärgert, war der Geschichtsunterricht - viel zu viel Stoff in viel zu kurzer Zeit, und dadurch ist leider viel zu wenig hängen geblieben. Schade drum.

Was das "Lernen lernen" betrifft - ja, wäre schon gut, aber was schlägst Du da als konkretes Konzept vor? Jeder entwicklet da seine eigene Methoden - manche gehen das von der logischen Seite an, manche entwickeln intuitiv eigene Memotechniken, manche - gerade die schwächeren Schüler - beschränken sich allein auf das Auswendiglernen. Letzteres ist absolut tödlich für naturwisschenschaftliche Fächer, aber da muss man halt auch mal sagen: vielleicht war die eingeschlagene Schullaufbahn für den Schüler einfach doch etwas zu hochgegriffen. 

Was an Lehrbüchern grundsätzlich falsch sein soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Aber nachdem ja jetzt Büchergeld eingeführt wird, vielleicht verschwinden dann die Lehrbücher ganz von allein, wenn sich keiner mehr das Geld dafür leisten kann. Zum Alter: 4 - in Worten "vier" - Jahre alte Lehrbücher sind natürlich ein Skandal, wo doch allgemein bekannt ist, dass sich die Grundrechenarten alle zwei Wochen ändern...

Übrigens wäre ich froh gewesen über vier Jahre alte Bücher. Meine waren damals zwischen 5 und 15 (!)  Jahre alt.

----------

## giga89

Ich meinte damit eher, dass die "Starken" die "Schwächeren" nicht durchfüttern, also ein ganz anderes soziales System. Es geht nicht darum ignorant durch die Gegend zu laufen, aber man muss auch mal sagen können: Shit happens! und den anderen dann sich selbst überlassen. Ein gutes Beispiel: Tour de France, wenn jeder etwas zum Team beiträgt wird er unterstützt und mitgenommen, schon fällt er zurück, wird keine Rücksicht mehr genommen. Das ist eigentlich das natürlichste das es gibt. Nur hat die Zivilisation das abgeschafft.

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Zugegeben, gegen SW-Patente bräuchten wir uns in einer Anarchie nicht wehren - das Konzept des Patents wäre dort hinfällig. Aber: frei von gesellschaftlichen Grundsätzen und Regeln ist ein solches System auch nicht. Ganz im Gegenteil, sonst kommt es unweigerlich zu Mord- und Totschlag, bilden sich Gruppierungen heraus, die Gewalt auf andere ausüben, und schon ist Schluss mit der Anarchie, dann herrschen kriminelle Banden über den Staat.

 

Heute herschen kriminelle Banden über den Staat.  :Laughing:   (Wenn man den Staat selbst schon nicht als Kriminell sieht.)  Der Staat legalisiert ja gerade Kriminalität: Steuern sind nichts weiter als Erpressung.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eine funktionierende Anarchie erfordert extrem viel Verantwortung, Engagement und Weitsicht des Einzelnen. Was giga89 anführt
> 
>  *giga89 wrote:*   denn wenn jeder an sich selbst denkt, ist an jeden gedacht 
> ...

 

giga meinte, glaube ich, das Prinzip Eigentum. Wenn sich jeder um seinen Kram kümmert und die Menschen untereinander tauchen bzw miteinander handeln dürfen kann jeder Problem auf dem Markt gelöst werden. Eben auch Straßen, und ähnliches. Währen in einer Demokratie kein Eigentum existiert und nur das Kollektiv entscheiiden darf was eben dazu führt, das sich jeder nur um die Sachen kümmert, die ihm das Kolektiv nicht nehmen kann wird auf dem Markt jede noch so kleine Nische durch Internalisierung von Externen Effekten erschlossen.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *longinus wrote:*   Oder warum lernt man in der Schule auswendig, statt Lernen zu lernen und Abwägen, würde wohl den Bildungstand mehr erhöhen und Selbstbewußter machen als Lernen nach Lehrbuch, das dann schon mal 4 und mehr Jahre auf den Buckel hat 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich keinerlei Bezug dieses Abschnitts feststellen kann: Auswendiglernen - das schnelle Erfassen und Merken von Stoff - ist eine der Fähigkeiten, die im Berufsleben durchaus wichtig sind! Allerdings kann ich nicht keinesfalls bestätigen, dass sich die Schulzeit auf auswendig lernen beschränkt. Wie kommst Du zu dieser Ansicht? Die einzige Auswendiglernerei, die mich heute noch ärgert, war der Geschichtsunterricht - viel zu viel Stoff in viel zu kurzer Zeit, und dadurch ist leider viel zu wenig hängen geblieben. Schade drum.
> ...

 

Wie lernst du denn mit Computern umzugehen? du setzt dich sicher nict hinn und lernst Bücher auswendig. und vergisst sie schnell wieder um Platz für die nächsten zu bekommen. sondern leanlin by doing. Und genau das ist die effektive Methode.

Vor allem lernt man das, was man auch braucht und nicht das, was ein paar Bürokraten dafür halten.

----------

## psyqil

 *giga89 wrote:*   

> Das ist eigentlich das natürlichste das es gibt.

  :Shocked:  Bei Insekten vielleicht.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Heute herschen kriminelle Banden über den Staat.   (Wenn man den Staat selbst schon nicht als Kriminell sieht.)  Der Staat legalisiert ja gerade Kriminalität: Steuern sind nichts weiter als Erpressung.

 

Da könntest Du recht haben  :Wink:  Aber unsere Staatsform ist ja auch keine Anarchie.

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> giga meinte, glaube ich, das Prinzip Eigentum. Wenn sich jeder um seinen Kram kümmert und die Menschen untereinander tauchen bzw miteinander handeln dürfen kann jeder Problem auf dem Markt gelöst werden. Eben auch Straßen, und ähnliches.

 

Es _könnte_ so jedes Problem gelöst werden, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit wäre ziemlich gering. Wenn eine zentrale Stelle den Staat für ein solches Vorhaben vertritt, sprich, die Staatsmacht repräsentiert, kann diese Stelle entsprechend koordinieren und planen. Je komplexer das Projekt wird, desto notwendiger ist eine solche Planung, wenn wir mal von der Straße zur Autobahn übergehen. _Ob_ die Planungsstelle natürlich effizient und zielführend arbeitet, steht auf einem anderen Blatt (die letzten großen Projekte unseres Staates gingen zum Großteil gründlich in die Hose). Wenn dagegen aber eine solche zentrale Stelle fehlt, möchte ich mal sehen, wie lang bzw. wie kurz die Autobahn wird.

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Währen in einer Demokratie kein Eigentum existiert und nur das Kollektiv entscheiiden darf was eben dazu führt, das sich jeder nur um die Sachen kümmert, die ihm das Kolektiv nicht nehmen kann wird auf dem Markt jede noch so kleine Nische durch Internalisierung von Externen Effekten erschlossen.

 

Kein Eigentum in einer Demokratie? Verwechselst Du das nicht gerade mit Kommunismus?

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Wie lernst du denn mit Computern umzugehen? du setzt dich sicher nict hinn und lernst Bücher auswendig. und vergisst sie schnell wieder um Platz für die nächsten zu bekommen. sondern leanlin by doing. Und genau das ist die effektive Methode.

 

Learning by doing als einzige Bildungsmaßnahme... und was heisst das in der Praxis? Wie soll ein Schulkind das Rechnen per "Learning by doing" ohne Grundlagen lernen?

Du wirst lachen... meine ersten Grundlagen habe ich persönlich aus dem guten alten 64'er-Magazin, später aus jeder Menge Fachbüchern. Dass allein die tehoretische Grundlagen ohne eine Umsetzung in die Praxis nicht ausreichen, ist doch klar, aber welche Alternative gibt es? Schulbücher abschaffen, und auf die individuellen Fähigkeiten des Lehrers vertrauen? Die Schule ganz abschaffen, denn man lernt ja eh alles in der Praxis?

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Vor allem lernt man das, was man auch braucht und nicht das, was ein paar Bürokraten dafür halten.

 

Tja, wenn man nur genau wüsste, welche 5% vom Kuchen man später mal braucht. Prognosen sind halt immer ein Problem, besonders wenn sie die Zukunft betreffen. Und woher weiss man, was einem liegt, wenn man sich vorher nicht beschäftigt hat? 

Selbst wenn das vorhersehbar wäre, d.h., für erklärte Informatiker würden von Anfang an alle "überflüssigen" Fächer wie z.B. Geschichte, Erdkunde, Musik, Kunst, Sport,... gestrichen, wären wir dann nicht ganz schön arm dran? Ich sehe das so: Schule und Ausbildung sind die Zeit, in der man noch einfach so lernen _darf_. Das ist ein absolutes Privileg! Später darfst Du dafür jedesmal eine ganze Menge Scheine hinblättern.

Und man kann da garnicht genug lernen - auch die scheinbar "unnützen" Sachen. Nur eine breite Bildung vermittelt die Fähigkeit, über den Tellerrand kucken zu können, es gibt in meinen Augen leider viel zu viele Fachidioten. Und nicht zu letzt die Fachidioten sind es, die - flexibel wie ein Block Beton - früher oder später vom Staat durchgefüttert werden müssen. Denn es gibt nur eine Konstante, und die nennt sich "Veränderung".

Dass die Lerninhalte durch ein paar "Bürokraten" festgelegt werde, ist nicht optimal. Aber welche wirkliche Alternative gibt es? Ich finde es übel, dass in den einzelnen Bundesländern unterschiedliche Bürokraten an die Lehrpläne gesetzt werden. Wir brauchen gleiche Voraussetzungen, und Leistung muss auch einheitlich messbar sein!

Andererseits muss man sich mal mit der Realität auseinandersetzen: fragt Dein Boss, ob Du die Arbeit, die er Dir aufträgt, gerne machen möchtest? Weigerst Du Dich, weil Dir die Arbeit nicht in den Kram passt ("ich hab aber was anderes gelernt!"), sind eine Reihe von Nachteilen bis hin zur Kündigung die Folge. Und solchermaßen arbeitslos geworden, wünscht sich dann auch der nach seinem ganz persönlichen Ermessen selektiv gebildete, darwinsche Anarchist zurück in den Schoß eines sozialen Sicherungssystems.

Für den Selbständigen siehts nicht besser aus, wenn er jeden Auftrag ablehnt, der ihm nicht in den Kram passt. Mit leerem Kühlschrank kocht sich das Essen nicht wirklich gut.

----------

## longinus

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, dass ich keinerlei Bezug dieses Abschnitts feststellen kann: Auswendiglernen - das schnelle Erfassen und Merken von Stoff - ist eine der Fähigkeiten, die im Berufsleben durchaus wichtig sind! Allerdings kann ich nicht keinesfalls bestätigen, dass sich die Schulzeit auf auswendig lernen beschränkt. Wie kommst Du zu dieser Ansicht? 

 

Der Bezug besteht darin, das in der Schule (etwas Weniger als im Elternhaus) die Grundlagen für das Wertesystem vermittelt werden, und wenn da die Grundmethodik schon auf Konsum und Ansammeln von Lehrstoff gerichtet ist und nicht auf Verarbeiten von Informationen, dann ist das Lehrergebnis bei vielen Schülern halt eine Vorstellung wie sie die heutige Gesellschaft prägt.

Unter Auswendiglernen verstehe ich nicht nur z.B. Geschichtswissen unhinterfragt aufzunehmen, sonder auch z.B. mathematische Formeln pauken ohne zu versuchen ihre Logik zu verstehen.

Gutes Beispiel wie es in der Praxis Erfolgreich anders laufen kann, ist doch Gentoo, da arbeitet man sich ran lernt wie man ein Netzwerksegment aufbaut etc. und kommt übers 'machen' zwangsläufig zu den Hintergründen.

In der Schule würde das wohl etwa wie Folgt ablaufen, erst würde die Geschichte des ARPA Netz erklärt, dann ein langer Monolog wie schlimm Atombomben seien und das ohne die dieses Netz nicht entstehen hätte brauchen, dann trockene Netzlogistik und bis man dann beim Wessentlichen angekommen wäre, würde eine lange Zeit vergangen sein.

Wie sagte Victor Schauberger so schön als man ihn fragte woher sein Physik Wissen käme: "Der Bach hat es mir erzählt".

PS: Hatte mit den MSX,ZX Spectrum und dem C64er angefangen, die Literatur dazu war Damals schwer erhältlich, in deutsch schon Garnicht (Naja, 'Happy Computer' gabs halt erst ein paar Jahre später  :Smile:  ), also hat man sich Alles selbst beigebracht später war man Froh das es etwas wie das FIDONET gab wo man Informationsaustausch betreiben konnte, wer in Zeiten des Internets aufgewachsen ist kann sich glaube ich nur schwer vorstellen wie Mühsam das Damals war und warum ein paar Oldies noch immer leuchtende Augen bekkommen wenn Begriffe wie 'poken' oder 'Akustik-Kopler' fallen  :Smile: 

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es _könnte_ so jedes Problem gelöst werden, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit wäre ziemlich gering. Wenn eine zentrale Stelle den Staat für ein solches Vorhaben vertritt, sprich, die Staatsmacht repräsentiert, kann diese Stelle entsprechend koordinieren und planen. Je komplexer das Projekt wird, desto notwendiger ist eine solche Planung, wenn wir mal von der Straße zur Autobahn übergehen. _Ob_ die Planungsstelle natürlich effizient und zielführend arbeitet, steht auf einem anderen Blatt (die letzten großen Projekte unseres Staates gingen zum Großteil gründlich in die Hose). Wenn dagegen aber eine solche zentrale Stelle fehlt, möchte ich mal sehen, wie lang bzw. wie kurz die Autobahn wird.
> 
> 

 

Auch hier ist es genau andersherrum. Du brauchst dir nur Planwirtschaftliche Systeme neben freihe Märkte stellen. Obwohl auf freihen Märkten niemand koordinierend eingreift arbeiten sie effizienter. Der Grund ist, das nicht die Organisationsform oder die Verteilung entscheident ist, sondern die Menge an Informationen. Sobald die zentrale Stelle also mehr Informationen hat als alle beteiligten Entscheidungsträger der Gesellschaft zusammen würde sie zu besseren ergebnissen kommen. Solange wir aber nicht "Die Borg" bzw besser sind währe ein freiher Markt am Besten.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Währen in einer Demokratie kein Eigentum existiert und nur das Kollektiv entscheiiden darf was eben dazu führt, das sich jeder nur um die Sachen kümmert, die ihm das Kolektiv nicht nehmen kann wird auf dem Markt jede noch so kleine Nische durch Internalisierung von Externen Effekten erschlossen. 
> 
> Kein Eigentum in einer Demokratie? Verwechselst Du das nicht gerade mit Kommunismus?
> ...

 

Nein. (Mehrheits)Demokratie ist der maximalst mögliche Kommunismus. Das Kollektiv darf alles, das ist heute so. (Die Wirtschaft wird von Arbeiter (und Soldaten) -räten geleitet, Es wird zentral bestimmt, wer wiefiel verdienen darf (Umverteilung), Niemand kann sich dem entziehen (dann hat dich ein Anderer Staat am Schlawittchen; und Arbeiten darf man im Prinzip nur im eigenen Land). Was wollte Marx noch?

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Wie lernst du denn mit Computern umzugehen? du setzt dich sicher nict hinn und lernst Bücher auswendig. und vergisst sie schnell wieder um Platz für die nächsten zu bekommen. sondern leanlin by doing. Und genau das ist die effektive Methode. 
> 
> Learning by doing als einzige Bildungsmaßnahme... und was heisst das in der Praxis? Wie soll ein Schulkind das Rechnen per "Learning by doing" ohne Grundlagen lernen?
> ...

 

leaning by doing heißt nicht losrennen und solange gegen Wände renne, bis sie nachgeben, sondern auf bestehende Probleme reagieren. Sicher kann man nicht in die erkstatt gehen und ein Auto bauen.

Schulen privatisieren reicht vollkommen aus.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Vor allem lernt man das, was man auch braucht und nicht das, was ein paar Bürokraten dafür halten. 
> 
> Tja, wenn man nur genau wüsste, welche 5% vom Kuchen man später mal braucht. Prognosen sind halt immer ein Problem, besonders wenn sie die Zukunft betreffen. Und woher weiss man, was einem liegt, wenn man sich vorher nicht beschäftigt hat? 
> ...

 

Siehe oben: der Markt macht's! Individuen sind am orfolgreichsten, wenn sie ihre Zukunft selbst bestimmen können. Private Schulen sind die besste Alternative.

----------

## oscarwild

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Der Bezug besteht darin, das in der Schule (etwas Weniger als im Elternhaus) die Grundlagen für das Wertesystem vermittelt werden, und wenn da die Grundmethodik schon auf Konsum und Ansammeln von Lehrstoff gerichtet ist und nicht auf Verarbeiten von Informationen, dann ist das Lehrergebnis bei vielen Schülern halt eine Vorstellung wie sie die heutige Gesellschaft prägt.

 

Das sehe ich ja auch so, nur wird es sehr schwer, eine Methode zu finden, die allgemeingültig ist. Wie das Lernen hier mit Gentoo funktioniert, ist eine tolle Sache, aber bei weitem nicht für jeden geeignet. Diejenigen, für die es ungeeignet ist, sehen wir nicht - denn sie sind einfach nicht hier.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man ein solches Konzept uneingeschränkt auf das Bildungssystem übertragen kann. Einerseits gibt es einen - inzwischen vermutlich recht hohen - Anteil von Kindern, die von Zuhause keinerlei Erziehung genossen haben, sondern nur großgefüttert wurden, in der Erwartung, die Schule sei für die Erziehung zuständig. Das ist grundverkehrt, und viel zu spät.

Ausserdem reicht es nicht, nur das zu lernen, worauf man Lust hat - und auf Gentoo haben alle hier Lust (oder gibts hier jemanden, der gezwungen wurde?)

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Obwohl auf freihen Märkten niemand koordinierend eingreift arbeiten sie effizienter.

 

Aber halt, Du vergleichst hier Wirtschaftssysteme, ich vergleiche Staatsformen, beides hat nur bedingt miteinander zu tun. Was Du hier beschreibst, ist keine Anarchie, sondern Kapitalismus, der ohne staatlichen Eingriff natürlich effizienter und profitabler arbeitet. Schließlich muss man sich dann z.B. nicht um so etwas lästiges wie Umweltschutz, Arbeitssicherheit etc. kümmern, kostet ja alles nur Geld.

Dass eine _freie_ Marktwirtschaft nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei ist, stellt man fest, wenn man mal in Richtung USA schaut. Ist es wirklich erstrebenswert, dass eine breite Unterschicht mit einen IQ, der der Raumtemeratur entspricht, mehreren Jobs gleichzeitig nachgehen muss, um zu überleben, und daneben eine schmale Oberschicht, die in unvorstellbarem Überfluss lebt? Ich weiss nicht wies Euch geht, aber meine Welt ist das nicht.

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> (Mehrheits)Demokratie ist der maximalst mögliche Kommunismus. Das Kollektiv darf alles, das ist heute so. Es wird zentral bestimmt, wer wiefiel verdienen darf (Umverteilung), Niemand kann sich dem entziehen (dann hat dich ein Anderer Staat am Schlawittchen; und Arbeiten darf man im Prinzip nur im eigenen Land). Was wollte Marx noch?

 

Ich darf nochmal auf die USA verweisen. Kein Kommunismus, sondern Demokratie bei freier Marktwirtschaft.

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Schulen privatisieren reicht vollkommen aus.

 

Das ist aber nicht Dein Ernst?! Du würdest tatsächlich in Kauf nehmen, dass in letzter Konsequenz nur noch ein paar wenige wohlhabende Zugang zum Bildungssystem haben? Was soll mit der breiten, ungebildeten Masse passieren? So viele Stanzpressen und Regale zum Einräumen haben wir garnicht, und zu mehr taugen die nicht. Nachdem wir alle Sozialsysteme abgeschafft haben - denn die freie Marktwirtschaft ist ja sooo toll - lassen wir das "Menschenmaterial" da unten dann einfach verhungern? Immerhin lernen wir auf diese Weise besser verstehe, wie sich ein Land der Dritten Welt live anfühlt. Ein wahrhaft tolles Ideal.

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> der Markt macht's! Individuen sind am orfolgreichsten, wenn sie ihre Zukunft selbst bestimmen können.

 

Das setzt voraus, die Zukunft selbst bestimmen zu wollen!

Und damit schließe ich den Kreis wieder zu den SW-Patenten: Unsere werten Bürger können bereits mitbestimmen, nutzen diese Möglichkeit jedoch einfach nicht! Ich bezweifle, dass einer, der heute keinen Bock hat, 5 Minuten aufzuwenden, um sich an einer Petition, an einem Volksbegehren oder einer Wahl zu beteiligen, mit weniger Bildung und schlechterem sozialen Status in diese Beziehung aktiver wäre.

Wir müssen zusehen, dass wir aus dieser Abwärtsspirale rauskommen, und zwar schnell!

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sehe ich ja auch so, nur wird es sehr schwer, eine Methode zu finden, die allgemeingültig ist. Wie das Lernen hier mit Gentoo funktioniert, ist eine tolle Sache, aber bei weitem nicht für jeden geeignet. Diejenigen, für die es ungeeignet ist, sehen wir nicht - denn sie sind einfach nicht hier.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man ein solches Konzept uneingeschränkt auf das Bildungssystem übertragen kann. Einerseits gibt es einen - inzwischen vermutlich recht hohen - Anteil von Kindern, die von Zuhause keinerlei Erziehung genossen haben, sondern nur großgefüttert wurden, in der Erwartung, die Schule sei für die Erziehung zuständig. Das ist grundverkehrt, und viel zu spät.
> ...

 

Es ist auf ein System nicht übertragbar, weil es eben kein System ist, sondern immer individuell.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Obwohl auf freihen Märkten niemand koordinierend eingreift arbeiten sie effizienter. 
> 
> Aber halt, Du vergleichst hier Wirtschaftssysteme, ich vergleiche Staatsformen, beides hat nur bedingt miteinander zu tun. Was Du hier beschreibst, ist keine Anarchie, sondern Kapitalismus, der ohne staatlichen Eingriff natürlich effizienter und profitabler arbeitet. Schließlich muss man sich dann z.B. nicht um so etwas lästiges wie Umweltschutz, Arbeitssicherheit etc. kümmern, kostet ja alles nur Geld.
> ...

 

Anarchie ist keine Staatsform. Anarchie ist eine Wirtschaftsform. Anarchie ist Kapitalismus.

In den USA gibt es keine freie Marktwirtschaft. deswegen wollten die Südstaaten austreten.

Kaputalismus ist das beste, was der Umwelt passieren kann. Denn Eigentümer versuchen langfristig das meiste herrauszuholen während Politiker immer nur kuze Zeit haben. Arbeitsschutz würde sich auch in Grenzen halten, denn Er kosstet zwar Geld, aber er bringt auch Gewinn wenn er sinnvoll ist.

Von mehreren Jobs zu leben hat auch vorteile. z.B ist es nicht so ein Großer Schlag, wenn man einen Job verliert, oder eine Branche mal ein bischen kränkelt. Ein Markt hat immer eine ausgleichende Wirkung (immer wenn die Staatsquote stark sank erhöhte sich der Wohlstand dr Unterschichten überproportional) aber in Gesellschaften, die unter hohen Staatsquten leiden/litten wurde die Armutsschere immer größer (BRD, UdSSR, DDR, USA,.........)

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   (Mehrheits)Demokratie ist der maximalst mögliche Kommunismus. Das Kollektiv darf alles, das ist heute so. Es wird zentral bestimmt, wer wiefiel verdienen darf (Umverteilung), Niemand kann sich dem entziehen (dann hat dich ein Anderer Staat am Schlawittchen; und Arbeiten darf man im Prinzip nur im eigenen Land). Was wollte Marx noch? 
> 
> Ich darf nochmal auf die USA verweisen. Kein Kommunismus, sondern Demokratie bei freier Marktwirtschaft.
> ...

 

s.o.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Schulen privatisieren reicht vollkommen aus. 
> 
> Das ist aber nicht Dein Ernst?! Du würdest tatsächlich in Kauf nehmen, dass in letzter Konsequenz nur noch ein paar wenige wohlhabende Zugang zum Bildungssystem haben? Was soll mit der breiten, ungebildeten Masse passieren? So viele Stanzpressen und Regale zum Einräumen haben wir garnicht, und zu mehr taugen die nicht. Nachdem wir alle Sozialsysteme abgeschafft haben - denn die freie Marktwirtschaft ist ja sooo toll - lassen wir das "Menschenmaterial" da unten dann einfach verhungern? Immerhin lernen wir auf diese Weise besser verstehe, wie sich ein Land der Dritten Welt live anfühlt. Ein wahrhaft tolles Ideal.
> ...

 

s.o.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das setzt voraus, die Zukunft selbst bestimmen zu wollen!
> 
> Und damit schließe ich den Kreis wieder zu den SW-Patenten: Unsere werten Bürger können bereits mitbestimmen, nutzen diese Möglichkeit jedoch einfach nicht! Ich bezweifle, dass einer, der heute keinen Bock hat, 5 Minuten aufzuwenden, um sich an einer Petition, an einem Volksbegehren oder einer Wahl zu beteiligen, mit weniger Bildung und schlechterem sozialen Status in diese Beziehung aktiver wäre.
> ...

 

In einer Anarchie müsste aber ein Konzern, der ein neues Recht will mit allen Programmieren ein Vertrag schließen und ihnen somit auch einen Gegenwert bieten, damit sie zustimmen. 

Ergo: hat die Anarchie die Nase vorn.

----------

## psyqil

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Kaputalismus ist das beste, was der Umwelt passieren kann. Denn Eigentümer versuchen langfristig das meiste herrauszuholen während Politiker immer nur kuze Zeit haben. Arbeitsschutz würde sich auch in Grenzen halten, denn Er kosstet zwar Geld, aber er bringt auch Gewinn wenn er sinnvoll ist. Von mehreren Jobs zu leben hat auch vorteile.

 Ich nehm das einfach als Satire, das wird für meinen Magen wohl das beste sein...

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Kaputalismus ist das beste, was der Umwelt passieren kann. Denn Eigentümer versuchen langfristig das meiste herrauszuholen während Politiker immer nur kuze Zeit haben. Arbeitsschutz würde sich auch in Grenzen halten, denn Er kosstet zwar Geld, aber er bringt auch Gewinn wenn er sinnvoll ist. Von mehreren Jobs zu leben hat auch vorteile. Ich nehm das einfach als Satire, das wird für meinen Magen wohl das beste sein...

 

Was soll daran lustig sein? Lustig ist das Märchen von den Menschen, die zu Engeln werden wenn sie gewählt werden und dann die Welt vor den Killertomaten retten.

----------

## psyqil

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Was soll daran lustig sein?

 Na, Eigentümer zum Beispiel gibt's doch gar nicht mehr, die heißen jetzt Aktionäre und haben auch nur noch eine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne von drei Monaten. Das es sinnvoll ist, den Arbeitsschutz in Grenzen zu halten, weil er Geld kostet, hast Du ja selber schon geschrieben, und das Leute mehrere Jobs haben, ist einfach nicht fair gegenüber den fünf Millionen ohne. Obwohl, wenn die Mehrjobler mit einem Teil ihres Gehaltes diejenigen ohne für Lobbyarbeit in Berlin und Brüssel bezahlen würden, wäre Politik vielleicht nicht mehr so einseitig... dann wiederum, wen interessiert das schon*, egal wer regiert, die Konjunktur folgt doch eh der Weltwirtschaftslage. Wilbur Finletter würde ich natürlich trotzdem sofort wählen. Reicht mir jemand den Ketchup, bitte?

*den hab ich übrigens vorgestern nach 20 Jahren mal wiedergesehen, herrlich!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Anarchie ist keine Staatsform. Anarchie ist eine Wirtschaftsform. Anarchie ist Kapitalismus.

 

Das ist Unsinn. Anarchie, im Wortsinn "Führerlosigkeit", die Abwesenheit der Herrschaft einzelner. Das ist KEINE Wirtschaftsform!

Vollständiger Kapitalismus als Wirtschaftsform führt dazu, dass ein paar wenige durch ihr zusammengerafftes Kapital gleichzeitig Macht bündeln, salopp: "Wer zahlt hat recht".

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> In den USA gibt es keine freie Marktwirtschaft. deswegen wollten die Südstaaten austreten.

 

*prust*

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Kaputalismus ist das beste, was der Umwelt passieren kann.

 

Ja, das sehen wir an den Bestrebungen der USA, die Naturschutzgebiete im Nordosten Alaskas der Ölförderung zu opfern.

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Denn Eigentümer versuchen langfristig das meiste herrauszuholen

 

Genau, und nachdem die Unterschicht sowieso zu groß wird, tun wir der Gesellschaft auch noch einen Gefallen, wenn ab und zu einer von denen in die Machine reingezogen und verhackstückt wird. Es ist ja jeder ersetzbar.

 *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   

> Von mehreren Jobs zu leben hat auch vorteile. z.B ist es nicht so ein Großer Schlag, wenn man einen Job verliert, oder eine Branche mal ein bischen kränkelt.

 

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Obwohl, wenn die Mehrjobler mit einem Teil ihres Gehaltes diejenigen ohne für Lobbyarbeit in Berlin und Brüssel bezahlen würden,...

 

Ich rede hier nicht von drei Minijobs zu jeweils 5 Stunden die Woche, und auch nicht von 3 Jobs mit Managergehalt.

Es geht um 3 Vollzeitjobs gleichzeitig, mit einem Gesamtgehalt, das gerade so ausreicht, über die Runden zu kommen. Das ist z.B. die Realität der amerikanischen Unterschicht. Ein _toller_ Vorteil.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> Ich nehm das einfach als Satire, das wird für meinen Magen wohl das beste sein...

 

Geht mir ähnlich. Satire, oder grenzenlose Verblendung.

Wäre das, was "Der Unglaubliche" als Anarchie (die keine ist) bezeichnet, DIE allumfassende Lösung, wäre sie bereits weltweit installiert, denn überlegene Systeme setzten sich aus der gleichen darwinistischen Überlegung, die Du diesem Hirngespinst zugrunde legst, automatisch durch.

Ich halte diese simple Sichtweise für Unglaublich naiv.

Und wieder ein Versuch, auf die SW-Patente zurückzukommen: Überleg Dir mal, wo es heute schon SW-Patente gibt, welche Wirtschaftsform dort herrscht, und welche Konsequenz das hat.

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Anarchie ist keine Staatsform. Anarchie ist eine Wirtschaftsform. Anarchie ist Kapitalismus. 
> 
> Das ist Unsinn. Anarchie, im Wortsinn "Führerlosigkeit", die Abwesenheit der Herrschaft einzelner. Das ist KEINE Wirtschaftsform!
> 
> Vollständiger Kapitalismus als Wirtschaftsform führt dazu, dass ein paar wenige durch ihr zusammengerafftes Kapital gleichzeitig Macht bündeln, salopp: "Wer zahlt hat recht".
> ...

 

Es gibt nur zwei möglichkeiten zu wirtschaften. 1. Individulalistisch (= Markt = Kapitalismus = Anarchie)  2. distributiv ( = Staat = Sozialismus = Interventionismus)

Wer zahlt hat recht. stimmt, aber was soll den daran so schlimm sein? Heute entscheiden irgendwelche Bürokraten über 50% meines Einkommens und verbieten mir zusätzlich noch unsinnige Sachen. Wenn das Kolektiv will darf es mich auch enteignen. Diese Leute sollten dafür bezahlen, das ich bestimmte Sachen nicht tue und mir etwas für das Einkommen bieten, de ich freiwillig zustimmen würde.

Die Bündelung Macht ist am Markt beinahe unmöglich. (nicht umsonst hat das größte unternehmen, das nur durch Handel zum Monopol geworden ist nur 58% Weltmarktanteil (De Beers - Diamantenhandel)) Staaten erschaffen dagegen permanent neue Monopole und erschaffen immer neue Gesetze, die nur den Konzernen nützen.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   In den USA gibt es keine freie Marktwirtschaft. deswegen wollten die Südstaaten austreten. 
> 
> *prust*
> ...

 

Die USA konnte man allenfals bis Anfang des 19. Jh als Kapitalistich bezeichnen. Kapitalismus = die Eigentümer entscheiden. Alaska ist fast vollständig in Staatlicher hand.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Denn Eigentümer versuchen langfristig das meiste herrauszuholen 
> 
> Genau, und nachdem die Unterschicht sowieso zu groß wird, tun wir der Gesellschaft auch noch einen Gefallen, wenn ab und zu einer von denen in die Machine reingezogen und verhackstückt wird. Es ist ja jeder ersetzbar.
> ...

 

Warum schließt sich die Schere zwichen arm und reich wenn die Staatsquote sinkt (z. Anfänge der USA, Anti Corn Law Liga, ....) und öffnet sich, wenn sie steigt? (DDR, BRD, USA, UdSSR,.....)? Weil der Markt eine Ausgleichende Wirkung hat und Staaten immer von Arm nach Reich umverteilen.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Der Unglaubliche wrote:*   Von mehreren Jobs zu leben hat auch vorteile. z.B ist es nicht so ein Großer Schlag, wenn man einen Job verliert, oder eine Branche mal ein bischen kränkelt. 
> 
>  *psyqil wrote:*   Obwohl, wenn die Mehrjobler mit einem Teil ihres Gehaltes diejenigen ohne für Lobbyarbeit in Berlin und Brüssel bezahlen würden,... 
> ...

 

Gerade so über die Runden komen ist relativ. das ist mit 100$ Jahreseinkommen so und auch mit 20.000$ weil sich der Lebensstil anpasst.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *psyqil wrote:*   Ich nehm das einfach als Satire, das wird für meinen Magen wohl das beste sein... 
> 
> Geht mir ähnlich. Satire, oder grenzenlose Verblendung.
> ...

 

Es geht nicht immer nur Vorwärts in der welt. Das (National)Sozialismus richtig ist behaubtet heute wohl kaum noch einer, trotzden gab es ihn. da es aber ein großer Fehler ist hat sich das schnell korrigiert. Staaten sind ein kleinerer Fehler als Kommunismus und hat deswegen nicht solch harte Folgen deshalb dauert die korrektur länger. Darwinismus ist keine Geradlinige Entwicklung, sondern ein Try and Error- Verfahren.

Softwarepatente gibt es heute schon als Copyright im SW wie im Musikgeschäft. Aber im Prinzip gibt es keinen unterschied zu allen anderen Patenten. Die Folge: Große konzerne bezahlen an den Staat eine Summe im bestimmte Monopole zu erlangen. Das übliche Spiel Umverteiling von armen Softwarenutzern zu reichen Konzernen.

----------

## oscarwild

Davon, dass Du stetig Wirstschafts- und Staatsformen durcheinanderwirfst, wirds nicht besser, wirklich nicht. Noch hanebüchener ist die Gleichsetzung von Copyright und Patenten, zwei Dinge, die nichts, aber auch garnichts gemeinsam haben.

Nachdem Du immer von "dem Staat" und "den Bürokraten" sprichst, möchte an dieser Stelle auch mal explizit darauf hinweisen, dass nicht "der Staat" in Berlin und in den Ämtern sitzt, sondern vor allen gerade nicht dort. Ich gewinne den Eindruck, Dir ist das nicht ganz klar, und leider auch vielen anderen nicht. Ob unsere politischen Repräsentanten tatsächlich im Sinne des Staates handeln, ist eine ganz andere Frage, warum der eigentliche Staat es versäumt, dafür zu sorgen, eine weitere.

Abschließend muss ich sagen: während Longinus' Haltung die eines Idealisten ist, und eine Situation beschreibt, die ich mir durchaus wünschen würde, die ich aber nicht für realistisch halte, finde ich es absolut bedenklich, dass das Wissen von jemandem, dessen - so ich das richtig interpretiere - mittlerer Steuersatz 50% beträgt, auf haarsträubenden Halbwahrheiten beruht.

----------

## Der Unglaubliche

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Davon, dass Du stetig Wirstschafts- und Staatsformen durcheinanderwirfst, wirds nicht besser, wirklich nicht. Noch hanebüchener ist die Gleichsetzung von Copyright und Patenten, zwei Dinge, die nichts, aber auch garnichts gemeinsam haben.
> 
> Nachdem Du immer von "dem Staat" und "den Bürokraten" sprichst, möchte an dieser Stelle auch mal explizit darauf hinweisen, dass nicht "der Staat" in Berlin und in den Ämtern sitzt, sondern vor allen gerade nicht dort. Ich gewinne den Eindruck, Dir ist das nicht ganz klar, und leider auch vielen anderen nicht. Ob unsere politischen Repräsentanten tatsächlich im Sinne des Staates handeln, ist eine ganz andere Frage, warum der eigentliche Staat es versäumt, dafür zu sorgen, eine weitere.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Falsch, falsch, alles falsch. Nur was ich denke ist richtig. - Das kann jeder sagen.

Erklär doch warum Anarchie eine Staatsform ist! Und wo der Staat ist. Und was in seinem Interesse.

Copyright und Patente sind beides auf Zeit erwerbbare Staatsmonopole, die anderen Menschen verbieten bestimmte Dinge zu bauen, oder bestimmte Dienstleistungen zu erbringen. Nur weil Bürokraten das in zwei unterschiedlichen Büchern regulieren hat es noch lange nichts miteinander zu tun.

----------

## oscarwild

Also gut.

Anarchismus - das Modell einer Gesellschaftsform "keine Macht für niemand" - beschreibt den herrschaftsfreien Staat, das heisst Abschaffung von legislativen und judikativen, sowie wirtschaftlichen Machtstrukturen. Eine Wirtschafsform dagegen beschreibt, wie Waren oder Dienstleistungen produziert, gehandelt und verbraucht werden, die beiden Extrema davon sind Marktwirtschaft und Planwirtschaft.

Vielleicht magst Du ja jetzt wieder Argumentieren, diese Definition sei von den bösen Bürokraten in heimtückischer Weise angefertigt worden, nur um Dir eins auszuwischen. Aber auch wenn ich mich auf den Kopf stelle und mit den Füßen wackle, der Himmel bleibt blau, auch wenn ich ein tausendjähtriges Mantra vor mich hinmurmle, der Himmel sei grün. Das hat mit Beobachtung und gesundem Menschenverstand zu tun.

Du sprichst immer von Anarchie, hast dabei aber nicht verstanden, dass das Modell, auf das Du dich beziehst, sich Anarchokapitalismus nennt.

Ein kleiner Exkurs in die Sprachkunde: Das Präfix eines Begriffs dient meistens dazu, eine Ausprägung anzuzeigen (ich weiss, furchtbar bürokratisch ist das...). Das System, über das Du redest, ist in erster Linie Kapitalismus. Dieser Kapitalismus hat eine anarchistische Ausprägung. Die Ausprägung besteht lediglich darin, dass keinerlei staatliche Intervention stattfindet, wenn es um wirtschaftliche Aktivitäten geht. Das ist ein kleiner Teilaspekt, der der Weltanschauung "Anarchie" entlehnt ist.

Anarchokapitalismus kaum etwas mit Anarchie zu tun, nochmal: Beide Konzepte sind unvereinbar, denn wirtschaftliche Macht ist ein Widerspruch zur Anarchie in der ureigensten Form, die keinerlei Machtstrukturen akzeptiert.

Anarchokapitalismus ist viel mehr eine ultraradikale Form der Liberalismus. Unbürokratisch formuliert: im Hundekuchen ist auch kein Hund.

So selbstverständliche Begriffe wie Staat, Copyright und Patent erkläre ich Dir an diese Stelle nicht. Wenn Dir die bedeutungen wirklcih nciht klar sind, gibts jede Menge Literatur darüber, benutz google, gute Lexika... ach so, zu bürokratische.

Naja, vielleicht tuts ja auch der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Insgesamt kommen wir immer weiter von ursprünglichen Thema des Threads weg und rein in die Sackgasse.

----------

